# Menards - First Time Visit



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Home Depot and Lowes are in the county where I live, but no Menards. So I decided to make a drive and check one out, very impressed 

I was especially impressed with the fastener/nut and bolt section with it's sliding door-type product holders. Hard to describe, but really a smart way to merchandise stuff.

I priced 2 items that I had bought recently at my local Lowes, both were less expensive at Menards by about $15 on one item (rolling trash bin) and $25 on another (outdoor LED porch light). 

Also, I saw and bought this:



Sort of a Milorganite-type fertilizer with bio-solids (about $11 for a 36 lb bag for 2.5k sq ft). It is a NPK 4-3-0 slow release product with added iron. After the first time dethatatching of my front lawn 2 days ago, I thought my grass might be helped by laying down this product on it.

There are so many retailers for the things we need, lawns and otherwise, I like doing business with small local shops when possible, but the 'big box' stores are just so convenient.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice haul! Great quality fertilizer in the Menard's bags. Bought the Simplify one-app for a few family members and have been really happy with it.


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Devil's advocate. One reason the big boxes are so convenient is due to lack of smaller options because they have eliminated them. I'd be a hypocrite if I said I don't shop there, but I try to avoid it. Menards amuses me because the only thing to take a Lowe's is a bigger (sqr ft) version of Lowe's.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I grew up listening to "Save big money at Menard's"


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> I grew up listening to "Save big money at Menard's"


Same here :lol:


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I actually worked at Menards in my very early 20's in the Hardware department. I remember two things. The "Save Big Money at Menards" jingle and whatever muzak they played did play a lot of The Animals, which was good since I like them.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> I grew up listening to "Save big money at Menard's"


That's my only fault with the place really. The constant jingle playing on the PA system makes me kinda stabby.


----------

